# Oliver: "Stand'N"



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Beautiful picture, beautiful dog


Sent from my iPad using PetGuide


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

wow - the background and Oliver are beautiful....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great photo, Oliver is gorgeous.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

absolutely beautiful photo!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful setting...perfect for a beautiful golden. Another great shot!

Pete


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW he is so handsome!!!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

so gorgeous!


----------

